# Cranberry Vodka



## masta (Jan 3, 2006)

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Cranberry Vodka <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><O></O>[/B]
<O></O>
<O></O>
<UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" ="disc">
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">4 oz Cranberry Concentrate http://www.brownwoodacres.com/cranberry.htm 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">4 oz Honey 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">750 ml of good quality Vodka</LI>[/list]
<O></O>
Mix cranberry concentrate, honey and vodka together well and chill
<O></O>
Add 4 oz to shaker with ice and shake well then pour into 2 martini glasses including ice
<O></O>Top off with sparkling water and enjoy


----------

